# Interview for school in Dubai - as a teacher



## stacey26

Hi all, 

I have just registered here as I have received notice that I have an interview in a couple of weeks for a teaching position in Dubai. 

With the teaching conditions dire where I'm from (UK), someone potentially offering me £1.5k a month and an apartment may seem attractive to me. 

What I want to know is, what should I be ensuring they offer to ensure I am not 'ripped off' effectively? I am highly qualified and skilled in my career, just not sure what the package should include. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Mr Rossi

£1.5 per month works out around 9000 AED. It's a bit on the low side but then having accomodation paid for helps. Depends on your cost of living, but you could search the forum for some average expenditure budgets.

General packages include accomodation (ask exactly where and if bills, internet etc is included), health insurance and how many flights home per year. Some professions offer school fees for offspring, don't know if this is relevant.


----------



## stacey26

Thanks Mr Rossi, I mentioned 1.5k as that plus accommodation would actually seem like a dream to me right now! 

The school is a private school, what salary should I be looking at? 

Thanks for the other list, is it acceptable to talk about these things at interview?


----------



## Moe78

Average salary of a qualified teacher in the private sector is usually between 8 and 12k so 9k is not bad, certainly not the best but as long as they give you a decent apartment in a good part of Dubai and/or close to school then it shouldn't be an issue. Also all of the above things Rossi mentioned as well as the length of the contract.


----------



## stacey26

Thank you Moe78. 

A question about contracts - are they breakable? Say, if it's a 2 year contract, and after a year I really want to go home/get offered another job at home etc, can it be broken?


----------



## Moe78

I think with the recent law it's ok to leave after 1 year but it might be 2 years, labour laws can be fickle here but if you do want to go back home, there's not much they can do to stop you. All they can do is give you a work ban for a few months to a year so you can't work in the UAE for its duration.


----------



## Mr Rossi

stacey26 said:


> is it acceptable to talk about these things at interview?


YES! Completely shake off the British reserve, you cannot offend in Dubai. Or you can but not in these matters. If 9k is their first offer ask for more, if the average is 9-12, ask for 14-15 looking to finish on 11-12.

Also get everything offered to you *in writing*, this is extremely important and don't take anything on the provision it will be sorted out later/when you arrive.

Contracts, it's not easy to change jobs here unless you move in/out of a freezone or get a no objection letter from your previous employer - hence why it is important to bargain hard with the initial offer. Going home is easier, hand in your notice similar to the UK, work it and leave. However you'll face a ban from working in the UAE unless your employer gives you a NOC, it's either for 6 months or a year, can't remember.


----------



## stacey26

Thank you Mr Rossi, interesting comments. 

I am pretty sure the headteacher (who will be interviewing me) is British, and so I'm not sure if asking for more would be deemed inappropriate? Anyone who knows anything about the Scottish teaching profession at the moment will know that we are all desperate to get out so maybe it's their market and not mines?


----------



## wandabug

Insist on Medical Insurance. They should be paying for flights home each year as well.Don't be soft, ask for more, that way you are letting them know you feel you are worth more to them. Be confident of your skills and ability.
Are they paying all your relocation costs? Bringing your furniture over etc? If not you need to calculate how much it is going to cost you to set up here/ buy a car etc.
Most important, find out where the accommodation is and post on here, there are some not so nice areas in Dubai. Is it furnished? will all utility bills be included?
£1500 might sound good money in UK, in Dubai it is not! Your money will not go as far here.
Good luck xx


----------



## Moe78

It doesn't matter, everyone here knows how things work but they might be expecting that you don't. Getting things in writing is very important too as they sometimes tend to go back on their word so don't put too much weight on words, rather rely on what your contract states.

Either way, 9k is not bad if they give you a place to live but it won't hurt to bargain for a bit more!


----------



## stacey26

Thanks again to both of you and wandabug. 

Just to clarify, they haven't offered me 9k - I just stated that figure as an example. 

The school is in huge grounds by itself, I assumed apartments would be within the 'compound'? I will need to remember to ask exactly where if not. 

It's a very strange set up so far - I know that interviews need to be held in hotels usually, but it is being held in an airport hotel - i.e the hotel is literally on the airports doorstep. The airport isn't even particularly central, in fact, it's 10 minutes from my home! Add that to the fact the job ad said it would be held in an English school?


----------



## Mr Rossi

stacey26 said:


> I am pretty sure the headteacher (who will be interviewing me) is British, and so I'm not sure if asking for more would be deemed inappropriate?


For most private sector jobs in the UK people negotiate salary, it can be handled professionally and respectfully. Here schools are all private and run as businesses so treat it as if you were coming for a job as a PA or consultant. 



stacey26 said:


> so maybe it's their market and not mines?


True and available positions are quite thin on the ground here as well. However that doesn't mean you should sell yourself short or agree to something you may later regret. 9k may seem a lot when converted but the cheapest car hire starts at 1.5k, a bottle of wine thats a fiver in ASDA back home costs 25 quid in the pub here.

Do some research on monthly budgets and if you still feel uneasy use the actual figures as an opening to talk up your salary.


----------



## wandabug

Which school is it?


----------



## stacey26

Thanks Mr Rossi, that's a good idea. It will look good that I have done research also. I would like to think I am highly qualified (I have a B.Ed degree and post graduate quals) and practical experience both here and abroad already, so negotiating should be expected perhaps? It's hard as we don't do that here, we stick to the scale and that's that! 

wandabug, I don't think I'd like to name the school here just out of respect/decency, if I can figure out how to private message I will? It's a private school which is relatively new.


----------



## Moe78

Yeah which school? Some schools here, private and seemingly respectable, are not always that. A friend of mine came in for an interview in a particular school, paid from her own pocket to get here and everything they told her she would get on the phone was altered and "corrected" when she came for the interview. Nice school, bad principal.

Nothing wrong with naming them, many people ask about whether this or that school is any good or whether people have had experience with them. You should get PM facilities in a few hours as you have made enough posts to activate it.


----------



## wandabug

No reason why you cannot put it on here, all schools are private and many are relatively new. The more you can find out about the school, the more prepared you will be for the interview. We may be able to help you with that, and also the area it is in.


----------



## stacey26

I guess that does make sense, I just wouldn't want it to go against me somehow. It's Repton, and it's in the junior school.


----------



## Moe78

Oh, there was a topic about that school a while ago.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ss-exodus-teachers-expected-repton-dubai.html

I think it's the same school or the organization at least. I think they've been cost cutting for a while now, if I recall they used to pay very well before the economic crisis.


----------



## stacey26

Yes I had a read at that thread. 

If I have enough to live on and socialise reasonably and perhaps save a little, I'll be happy. It's more important to me that I have a job that I love.


----------



## Moe78

Will they give you an apartment or a housing allowance? I say this because I heard a while back that they kept reducing the housing allowances they gave their teachers, citing reduced rental prices as the reason. I think they give you an apartment for the first year then offer you either a place to live or a housing allowance in the second, at least some schools do that but they also offer a housing allowance from the start or only a place to live.


----------



## stacey26

Moe78, I have no idea what the package is at the moment. I would imagine I will find that out at interview? I shall make sure to be clear on that then at the interview.


----------



## Moe78

So they will be flying you to Dubai for it or is this by phone? Either way make sure you get everything in writing.


----------



## stacey26

They are coming here to interview me - in an airport hotel close to my home.


----------



## Moe78

Oh ok, if they'd flown you to Dubai you could have seen the school and Dubai


----------



## stacey26

Maybe that's why we're meeting at an airport hotel.. now, let me check that email, did they ask me to bring my passport...


----------



## wandabug

Is it the school or a recruitment agency?


----------



## stacey26

It's the school direct - that's better, right?


----------



## wandabug

Yes, that is good. Make sure you negotiate for a good package, Repton fees are some of the highest in Dubai, they should reflect that in your pay and remember they are asking you to move halfway across the world. Saying that it will look good on your CV to have taught at a Repton School (although I am not sure quite how linked they are to English Repton).


----------



## stacey26

Thanks wandabug, I am pretty excited. 

Does anyone know what the interview structure is like? I know people who have went to work in Dubai and they've stated that the interview is really just a chat, making sure you are not anything untoward, and that you basically have the job already??


----------



## wandabug

I don't know about that but I wouldn't go into an interview expecting just a chat. Be well prepared for any questions they might ask you and do research on Repton. Have questions ready yourself for them as well.


----------



## stacey26

Don't get me wrong, I'm highly professional - have had to be in all my dealings so far - just repeating what I've 'heard'. They've asked me to bring some things along so will do in a file and dress appropriately for an interview. I will make a list of all the points that have been made here too to remind me of questions to ask. 

Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## wandabug

Good luck, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## stacey26

Had interview today - was very thorough and detailed. 

Package offered: 

£2000 per month
Flat provided, which will possibly be in Barsha with pool and gym
Utilities allowance for bills
Annual flight home paid monetary
For each year, 3 weeks salary gratuity
Medical insurance provided
Transport to and from school


Does this sound like a good package?


----------



## Global Citizen

stacey26 said:


> Had interview today - was very thorough and detailed.
> 
> Package offered:
> 
> £2000 per month
> Flat provided, which will possibly be in Barsha with pool and gym
> Utilities allowance for bills
> Annual flight home paid monetary
> For each year, 3 weeks salary gratuity
> Medical insurance provided
> Transport to and from school
> 
> 
> Does this sound like a good package?


i dont know anything about that school in particular... but my wife just accepted a job at a different school and the package was almost identical... she had also interviewed at another and their offer was very similar as well... 

so at the very least... it appears you have a decent package based on whats being offered in the area --- again, thats not knowing anything about that particular school


----------



## BrendonTF

Hi Stacey,

Have been reading your posts with interest. I also had an interview at the hotel on Friday for a post at Repton senior school.

I was wondering - do you know exactly where the accommodation is?

The package you have been offered sounds pretty good. Have they actually offered you the post, or is that just a proposed package?


----------



## brenny48

stacey26 said:


> Had interview today - was very thorough and detailed.
> 
> Package offered:
> 
> £2000 per month
> Flat provided, which will possibly be in Barsha with pool and gym
> Utilities allowance for bills
> Annual flight home paid monetary
> For each year, 3 weeks salary gratuity
> Medical insurance provided
> Transport to and from school
> 
> 
> Does this sound like a good package?


Hi Stacey

I have just submitted my CV for a job in Dubai today! Sick of the job situation in Scotland (and only been teaching for 2 years!) The package advertised for the job im going for is very similar to the one you have been offered. 

Was this the first offer you received or did you hold out for more? Also, what kind of interview questions were you asked?

Please keep us updated with any new developments! Hopefully see you in Dubai in September!

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## BrendonTF

brenny48 said:


> Hi Stacey
> 
> I have just submitted my CV for a job in Dubai today! Sick of the job situation in Scotland (and only been teaching for 2 years!) The package advertised for the job im going for is very similar to the one you have been offered.
> 
> Was this the first offer you received or did you hold out for more? Also, what kind of interview questions were you asked?
> 
> Please keep us updated with any new developments! Hopefully see you in Dubai in September!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendan


Hi Brendan,

I've interviewed for several jobs in Dubai & Qatar. The interview is normally very informal with as much opportunity for you to question them as for them to question you.

My advice would be to find out as much as you can about the school from their website and other related sites (even forums) so that you can show an informed perspective.

The other thing to remember is that, as most of these schools are independently owned, they would be looking for teachers that understand the nuances of a school that provides good education for a profit.

Where have you applied?

Brendon


----------



## brenny48

BrendonTF said:


> Hi Brendan,
> 
> I've interviewed for several jobs in Dubai & Qatar. The interview is normally very informal with as much opportunity for you to question them as for them to question you.
> 
> My advice would be to find out as much as you can about the school from their website and other related sites (even forums) so that you can show an informed perspective.
> 
> The other thing to remember is that, as most of these schools are independently owned, they would be looking for teachers that understand the nuances of a school that provides good education for a profit.
> 
> Where have you applied?
> 
> Brendon


Hi Brendon

I had initially inquired via email about a history teaching job at British Independent school (unnamed). A guy called me within half an hour on Thursday to tell me that job had gone but there are several others either in Dubai or Abu Dhabi at the moment and he asked if I could get a CV to him before the end of the weekend (Ive just sent it).

So... I am unsure of the school, but I suppose I could do a bit of research into the British independent schools in these places. Im sure they will probably contact me in the next few days t let me know of any vacancies then I can start to look more at the school. 

Cheers for the advice! Where are you teaching at the moment?

Brendan


----------



## BrendonTF

brenny48 said:


> Hi Brendon
> 
> I had initially inquired via email about a history teaching job at British Independent school (unnamed). A guy called me within half an hour on Thursday to tell me that job had gone but there are several others either in Dubai or Abu Dhabi at the moment and he asked if I could get a CV to him before the end of the weekend (Ive just sent it).
> 
> So... I am unsure of the school, but I suppose I could do a bit of research into the British independent schools in these places. Im sure they will probably contact me in the next few days t let me know of any vacancies then I can start to look more at the school.
> 
> Cheers for the advice! Where are you teaching at the moment?
> 
> Brendan


Ok, it sounds like you have made contact with a recruitment firm. Have you looked through TES for jobs in Dubai? That is by far the best place. The positions through the recruitment companies never seem to be as good. I also think that they advertise every and any post just to get people's CVs.

I teach in the UK, just outside London. Nice place and great school - but we are destined for Dubai!


----------



## brenny48

BrendonTF said:


> Ok, it sounds like you have made contact with a recruitment firm. Have you looked through TES for jobs in Dubai? That is by far the best place. The positions through the recruitment companies never seem to be as good. I also think that they advertise every and any post just to get people's CVs.
> 
> I teach in the UK, just outside London. Nice place and great school - but we are destined for Dubai!


Cool, thanks. It was an advertised position I went for but yeah it now seems I am dealing with a UK based recruitment agency of some sort. Guy seemed really nice an genuine so we will see how it goes... I will be asking many questions and making some demands based on what ive seen as the average package going. Ill also have a look into the accomodation and school before making any decisions. Yeah, Ive had my eye on TES but nothing in the history field. Lots of primary PE teaching positions which I would also love as I have a background in sports coaching... but it says they will only accept primary specialists. Might send them a CV anyway!

Cheers again

Brendan


----------



## BrendonTF

Ok, good luck.

Also try this site - Council of British International Schools (can't post URL's on here, but is COBIS dot org dot uk)


----------



## Barbalee

*Keep posting!*

I hope you will keep us all informed as to what happens. I'll be relocating to Dubai in August, so I'll be very interested in your progress!


----------



## tigra

Just wondering if you have heard the outcome of your interview yet?

How many years teaching experience have you got for an offer of £2000?


----------



## valminnis

I have just got a job in RAK but have been offered several ranging from £1800 a month to £3200 a month. I have accepted the lowest one because it is the school and place I want to work in but I have friends who earn £1400 a month so your offer is fine. Accomodation, utilities and medical insurance should be included so you haven't got much else to pay out. 
Good luck!


----------



## stacey26

Hi all

Just got word today that I was successful in my interview and they will be writing to me in the near future with the firm offer of employment. 

I'm excited/nervous/scared!! 

I don't know if I mentioned here, but he said that the apartments would likely be in barsha (sp?) - with a pool and a gym? Are there such apartments? It is a nice area? 

Thanks all! 

Oh, and I have 2 years experience, but with post graduate qualifications


----------



## Barbalee

*Congratulations on the job offer~*

*Congratulations* Like me, I'll bet you'll have lots of questions between now and the moving day~I presume you're accepting the offer!


----------



## stacey26

Barbalee said:


> *Congratulations* Like me, I'll bet you'll have lots of questions between now and the moving day~I presume you're accepting the offer!


Thank you! 

You would presume so! But it's so strange now, now that the offer is there, I'm swithering - I don't know if it's shock or what??


----------



## wandabug

stacey26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got word today that I was successful in my interview and they will be writing to me in the near future with the firm offer of employment.
> 
> I'm excited/nervous/scared!!
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned here, but he said that the apartments would likely be in barsha (sp?) - with a pool and a gym? Are there such apartments? It is a nice area?
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Oh, and I have 2 years experience, but with post graduate qualifications


Well Done and Congrats xxx

All apartment buildings come with pool and gym and there are hundreds of apartment buildings in Barsha. It is not the prettiest of areas, very built up, busy roads, but it is very central. Mall of The Emirates on your doorstep and the Metro. Beach is 10 mins by taxi.


----------



## stacey26

wandabug said:


> Well Done and Congrats xxx
> 
> All apartment buildings come with pool and gym and there are hundreds of apartment buildings in Barsha. It is not the prettiest of areas, very built up, busy roads, but it is very central. Mall of The Emirates on your doorstep and the Metro. Beach is 10 mins by taxi.


Thank you! After a very intense interview I wasn't so sure! 

It doesn't seem like the type of job offer that can be negotiated - the headmaster mentioned the salary scale for the school and that I'd be on point .. and the salary would be £2000 per month. Didn't seem like much room for negotiation really. 

Having a mall on the doorstep is not good! :eyebrows: 

What are the actual apartments like? Are they very basic/old?


----------



## wandabug

stacey26 said:


> Thank you! After a very intense interview I wasn't so sure!
> 
> It doesn't seem like the type of job offer that can be negotiated - the headmaster mentioned the salary scale for the school and that I'd be on point .. and the salary would be £2000 per month. Didn't seem like much room for negotiation really.
> 
> Having a mall on the doorstep is not good! :eyebrows:
> 
> What are the actual apartments like? Are they very basic/old?


Will depend on the building but don't expect too much. Standard of finish will be poor by western standards and Barsha is a cheaper area. It is not an area built for western expats. Saying that it is what you do with it that makes it home. Will it be furnished? If not they should pay for your furniture to be shipped or give you an allowance to furnish it.


----------



## stacey26

Hmm - they said that the whole apartment block is all teachers so that you know who is living down the close type thing.. 

Living accommodation is something that bothers me - I don't want to be living somewhere that's a dive. Good point about checking if furnished - will double check that. 

Is there anywhere I might be able to see photos of typical apartments that people are offered?


----------



## wandabug

stacey26 said:


> Hmm - they said that the whole apartment block is all teachers so that you know who is living down the close type thing..
> 
> Living accommodation is something that bothers me - I don't want to be living somewhere that's a dive. Good point about checking if furnished - will double check that.
> 
> Is there anywhere I might be able to see photos of typical apartments that people are offered?


Dubizzle.com
Search .. apartments for rent Al Barsha


----------



## wandabug

It won't be a dive - most of the apartment buildings in Barsha have been built in the 7 years,just don't expect high standard of finish.


----------



## stacey26

Thanks Wandabug - you are super helpful! 

They don't look too bad - they certainly seem expensive for what they are though? The rents are more than my salary?!

Ignore me : I'm seeing numbers and thinking they're pounds, not dirhams ha!


----------



## lo11

Hi Stacey

I've also been offered a job in the same school as you. I went for an interview at the same hotel and was offered the post on Sunday! My friend is out in Dubai teaching at the moment (she started last August) and has been giving me loads of advice, etc. If you want to get in touch about the job, what we are being offered, etc, then let me know.
Thanks
Lori


----------



## stacey26

lo11 said:


> Hi Stacey
> 
> I've also been offered a job in the same school as you. I went for an interview at the same hotel and was offered the post on Sunday! My friend is out in Dubai teaching at the moment (she started last August) and has been giving me loads of advice, etc. If you want to get in touch about the job, what we are being offered, etc, then let me know.
> Thanks
> Lori


Hi Lori! 

fab news for you too! 

I'm not sure how to pm on thsi site, if I work it out I'll send you a message with my email and maybe we can discuss? 

 x


----------



## stacey26

BrendonTF said:


> Hi Stacey,
> 
> Have been reading your posts with interest. I also had an interview at the hotel on Friday for a post at Repton senior school.
> 
> I was wondering - do you know exactly where the accommodation is?
> 
> The package you have been offered sounds pretty good. Have they actually offered you the post, or is that just a proposed package?



Hi Brendon, 

Just noticed this message sorry! 

Did you get the job? The guy had said it would likely be in Al Barsha but couldn't be certain? 

I've been offered it, found out last Sunday. 

Stacey


----------



## lo11

I've only just joined this site tonight and haven't made enough posts to get/send private messages!! I got your private one but I can't reply!!!


----------



## lo11

Stacey, if you private message me your email address then I can speak to you on that if that's better?!!


----------



## stacey26

Done!


----------



## lo11

I've just sent you an email! Hope it works!!


----------



## BrendonTF

Hey Stacey / Lorri,

I have been offered the post as well (at the senior school), just renegotiating some details with the housing / housing allowance.

Would be great to chat with you guys about it?

Brendon


----------



## Flynn87

*Teaching in Repton*

Hi All,

Myself and my flat mate were both offered jobs in Repton Junior School like yourselves. We'd be interested in getting in touch or sharing any information we can find on it.

Cheers!

Damien


----------



## stacey26

Flynn87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Myself and my flat mate were both offered jobs in Repton Junior School like yourselves. We'd be interested in getting in touch or sharing any information we can find on it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Damien


Hi Damien

I tried to private message you but it didn't work - if you send me a private message with your email address I can email you  

Thanks 

Stacey


----------



## Flynn87

stacey26 said:


> Hi Damien
> 
> I tried to private message you but it didn't work - if you send me a private message with your email address I can email you
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stacey


Hi Stacey,

Just trying to figure out how to send a private message on this thing. I've added you to my friends list. I think you have to accept me before I can send you one.

Hope that works,
Damien


----------



## Moe78

You have to make about 5 posts and wait a while before the PM system works


----------



## Flynn87

Moe78 said:


> You have to make about 5 posts and wait a while before the PM system works


Thanks...this should count to another one!


----------



## rebeccatess

stacey26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got word today that I was successful in my interview and they will be writing to me in the near future with the firm offer of employment.
> 
> I'm excited/nervous/scared!!
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned here, but he said that the apartments would likely be in barsha (sp?) - with a pool and a gym? Are there such apartments? It is a nice area?
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Oh, and I have 2 years experience, but with post graduate qualifications


a few of my friends are teachers and live in Barsha and they like the accom. It is a bit like halls of residence with all the teachers in one block and has a nice community feel. Not sure where your block will be/ if this is same set up but this is quite common for new arrivals


----------



## Miss_Y

Hello, I have read through the posts and it has been very informative. I have just been offered a teaching job in Dubai. The package includes the same as what most of you have stated... a partly furnished apartment, travel costs to and from the school, all utility bills paid, medical insurance and annual flights home..... My salary is only £1700 per month though. I have 2 years of experience... Is this really bad?
The accomodation is at the Metropolitan Hotel, has anyone heard of this?


----------



## rebeccatess

Miss_Y said:


> H
> The accomodation is at the Metropolitan Hotel, has anyone heard of this?


 Make sure you aren't staying near to Rattlesnakes you could have a nasty surprise if your bedroom is close by!! Also, read in paper recently it is being demolished and rebuilt so I would look into if it is temporary or long term....


----------



## Miss_Y

thank you so much. 
that's really useful, I'll email the headteacher of the school and find out what's what! thanks again.


----------



## Tawnyman

BrendonTF said:


> Hey Stacey / Lorri,
> 
> I have been offered the post as well (at the senior school), just renegotiating some details with the housing / housing allowance.
> 
> Would be great to chat with you guys about it?
> 
> Brendon


Brendon

Hi there I hope you don't mind me PM ing you but I was reading through the old threads regarding teaching and felt like I could have a chat with you. Many of the others are ladies and I didn't want to offend. 

Did you end up working in Dubai in the end? If you did, how is it going?

I have friends who teach in Wellington International School. A question I have is how much should I expect to earn as I have been teaching for 13 years?

Any reply would be much appreciated.

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## the042011

Hi,
I am also very interested in this subject, but the reference is very limited. You can share documents as well as experience? Thanks!


----------



## cuba

Hi all, I'm interested in working in Repton (Junior school) and was wondering if anyone working there can provide any further information? I am familiar with Dubai so would be very interested in where exactly the accommodation would be in relation to the school, what it's like and things like that. Thanks


----------



## Oli17

I second Cuba's post! I ahve an interview with Repton and woull love to know how previous posters are finding working there. Thanks


----------



## Jemskem

Oli17 said:


> I second Cuba's post! I ahve an interview with Repton and woull love to know how previous posters are finding working there. Thanks


I have also got an interview at Repton next week - is yours in Birmingham?


----------



## Oli17

No, mine is in Dublin. I don't yet have the date for it though. nervous?


----------



## Jemskem

Oli17 said:


> No, mine is in Dublin. I don't yet have the date for it though. nervous?


Well and truly!! I've got a couple of other interviews with some other schools but just don't know what to expect! I've heard some people say interviews have been quite informal while others have been intense, just prepare for the worst I guess. I'm hoping someone who's been interviewed could give advice on what questions might be asked. Have you been teaching long? I'm only NQT so hoping that won't hinder my chances.


----------



## Oli17

Me too! I hate interviews. What other schools do you have interviews for if you don't mind me asking? I have 2 years full time teaching experience. Yea hopefully someone can advise us on interview questions asked


----------



## Jemskem

Oli17 said:


> Me too! I hate interviews. What other schools do you have interviews for if you don't mind me asking? I have 2 years full time teaching experience. Yea hopefully someone can advise us on interview questions asked


One for a corporation called GEMS International and one for the School of Research Science. The one for GEMS is over skype though and I've already had a phone interview but I go to pieces in interviews nerves get the better of me! What subject do you teach ? Have you been checking TES that's where I've found all the jobs I've applied to. I've applied to a couple of others but not heard anything back.


----------



## Oli17

Yes i saw those Gems ads but didnt apply to them or the School of Research Sci. I applied for a few other ones on TES but havent heard anything from them. I'm the same in interviews - I just get sooo nervous.


----------



## Jemskem

Oli17 said:


> Yes i saw those Gems ads but didnt apply to them or the School of Research Sci. I applied for a few other ones on TES but havent heard anything from them. I'm the same in interviews - I just get sooo nervous.


My friend works for gems so I really wanted to work for them but now I just want a job there! Well goodluck I'm sure you'll hear back soon!


----------



## Oli17

Hi jemskem! Have you had your repton interview? If so how did it go? I've got mine on Tuesday. Forgot to ask if you were primary or secondary? I'm primary. Would be grateful of any tips on the interview 
Thanks


----------



## Jemskem

Oli17 said:


> Hi jemskem! Have you had your repton interview? If so how did it go? I've got mine on Tuesday. Forgot to ask if you were primary or secondary? I'm primary. Would be grateful of any tips on the interview
> Thanks


Hi oli I'm secondary and will definitely reply with some tips (just on my phone at the mo but will send details when I get to my computer) think it went ok but won't find out for another week. Check back later and I'll send you some tips


----------



## Jemskem

Hi Oli just sent you a private message with some advice etc, it's not showing in my sent box though so let me know if you have received it


----------



## jkhanom

jemskem said:


> hi oli just sent you a private message with some advice etc, it's not showing in my sent box though so let me know if you have received it


how did your interviews go any offers? How come you wont find out for a week?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> how did your interviews go any offers? How come you wont find out for a week?


The last interview I had I thought went OK but they said they had to go back to dubai and interview a few colleagues this week before they can let people know if they are successful. It seems like a bit of a slow process to be honest I'm not sure if that's usual! the first interview I had was over a week ago now and I haven't heard anything at all back from them; I'm going to email them now and find out what's going on. I hate this waiting game!! Have you had any joy yet?


----------



## jkhanom

Jemskem said:


> The last interview I had I thought went OK but they said they had to go back to dubai and interview a few colleagues this week before they can let people know if they are successful. It seems like a bit of a slow process to be honest I'm not sure if that's usual! the first interview I had was over a week ago now and I haven't heard anything at all back from them; I'm going to email them now and find out what's going on. I hate this waiting game!! Have you had any joy yet?


No not yet, so you havent had any feedback whatsoever? not even a thanks for coming?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> No not yet, so you havent had any feedback whatsoever? not even a thanks for coming?


They obviously said thanks after the interview but they must have a long process to go through particularly if they've interviewed for other posts too. The last interview told me that they would let me know about the job even if I'm not successful so at least I know that I'll definitely hear from them, but I'm not sure about the other school so just waiting for them to respond to my email now. I think it's the not knowing that's the worst part of waiting!


----------



## jkhanom

It is awful not knowing, you would think they would update you with an e-mail or something, Which school felt the best for you? You teach English right? I may have an interview with Qatar school and just wondering what your Repton interview went like.


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> It is awful not knowing, you would think they would update you with an e-mail or something, Which school felt the best for you? You teach English right? I may have an interview with Qatar school and just wondering what your Repton interview went like.


Oooo good luck  I'll send you a private message about the questions etc to help you out. Interview was actually really good in terms of the interviewers being really nice and friendly and putting me at ease. It made me want to work there even more! I'll send you a private message with the details now


----------



## jkhanom

thanks for the PM WAS REALLY helpful. I heard that some schools reply to interviews with an acknowledgement e mail if you have to wait for a response. Apparently the school I am waiting for is pretty much the same as your Birmingham school. Was your interview first thing? And was there emphasis on the extra curricular things?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> thanks for the PM WAS REALLY helpful. I heard that some schools reply to interviews with an acknowledgement e mail if you have to wait for a response. Apparently the school I am waiting for is pretty much the same as your Birmingham school. Was your interview first thing? And was there emphasis on the extra curricular things?


Now worries  From what I gather about schools over there is that they spend a couple afternoons a week on extra curricular activities after school so they seemed intent on being able to offer something interesting. I mentioned about four things I could offer.

I think an acknowledgement email would be courteous wouldn't mind receiving one of those! My interviews have both been in the afternoon about twoish so gave me time to prepare thoroughly before hand!


----------



## jkhanom

did they mention salary?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> did they mention salary?


No I didn't want to ask either - thought that if they offer me a position I could negotiate pay at that point.


----------



## jkhanom

this waiting is awful. any reply from your e mail? jobs on TES are dwindling ...what about the other place did they mention what to expect when you get out there?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> this waiting is awful. any reply from your e mail? jobs on TES are dwindling ...what about the other place did they mention what to expect when you get out there?


STill nothing!  I'm getting scared especially as you said the jobs are becoming less on TES  The other school was very similar in terms of package when you get out to Dubai. Spoke a little bit about what it's like living out there, said it's quite liberal in relation to the other UAE countries and is quite westernised. Repton explained that they'd meet me at the airport and take me to my apartment and that there'd be a little welcome package with bread n milk etc. They also said that the first two months out there are the hardest but once all visas and licenses etc have been sorted it gets better so to hang in there!


----------



## jkhanom

repton sound positive if they answered in that much detail


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> repton sound positive if they answered in that much detail


I know I thought that but at the same time didn't want to pin my hopes on it in case that was just how they operated in an interview.

You'll have to let me know how you get on with your interview. Let me know if they make you wait as long as me! haha.


----------



## jkhanom

yeah best wishes, when did they say theyll get back to you


----------



## Irish cailin

Jemskem said:


> Oooo good luck  I'll send you a private message about the questions etc to help you out. Interview was actually really good in terms of the interviewers being really nice and friendly and putting me at ease. It made me want to work there even more! I'll send you a private message with the details now


Hi jemskem, 

My husband and I both have interviews for Repton on Tuesday. Reading your post has really made me feel at ease about the whole thing. Would you mind pming me the interview details too? I would really appreciate it as I am soo nervous it. As an nqt I haven't had any interviews so I have no idea what to expect!!!

Thanks


----------



## Oli17

Hi Irish cailin! I've got my interview in Dublin on Tuesday too! All the best with it. Are you primary or secondary?


----------



## Irish cailin

Hi oli17,

I'm primary and my husband is secondary. What about you? 
We'll probably see you there!


----------



## jkhanom

Irish cailin said:


> Hi oli17,
> 
> I'm primary and my husband is secondary. What about you?
> We'll probably see you there!


what subjects do you teach?


----------



## Oli17

I'm primary too


----------



## jkhanom

im sure theyre recruiting for loads. any MFL teachers secondary?


----------



## Irish cailin

jkhanom said:


> what subjects do you teach?


Hi jkhanom,

I teach primary and my husband teaches PE. What about you? Have you got an interview with Repton?


----------



## jkhanom

Irish cailin said:


> Hi jkhanom,
> 
> I teach primary and my husband teaches PE. What about you? Have you got an interview with Repton?


No but I ahve been following people with interviews, no such luck i am afraid. Good luck today, tell us how you get on


----------



## Jemskem

Irish cailin said:


> Hi jemskem,
> 
> My husband and I both have interviews for Repton on Tuesday. Reading your post has really made me feel at ease about the whole thing. Would you mind pming me the interview details too? I would really appreciate it as I am soo nervous it. As an nqt I haven't had any interviews so I have no idea what to expect!!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Irish - I'm so sorry I've only just read this post!! I'm so sorry I would definitely have sent you the interview questions otherwise. How did you get on???


----------



## Jemskem

Oli17 said:


> Hi Irish cailin! I've got my interview in Dublin on Tuesday too! All the best with it. Are you primary or secondary?


How did your interview go???


----------



## jkhanom

well? Any success stories?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> well? Any success stories?


Still nothing!! I got an email back from my first interview saying there are several english posts and they're still interviewing and havent made a decision but I reckon that they've offered some jobs and they're waiting for those people to accept them before they reject me in case they need me for a back up! I really want repton but they said I wouldn't hear back for a week or so :-(


----------



## jkhanom

why on earth do they take so long! First you get all nervous for the interview, you think that would be the worst bit but ..anyway, srs are still interviewing? hmmand Repton? Well I heard some of them are having interviews in dublin. Are you working t the mo?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> why on earth do they take so long! First you get all nervous for the interview, you think that would be the worst bit but ..anyway, srs are still interviewing? hmmand Repton? Well I heard some of them are having interviews in dublin. Are you working t the mo?


Yeh think there were interviews yesterday maybe that's why I haven't heard. Yeh I'm working at the mo. Are you? My friend who lives out there said the schools sometimes advertise later in the year so if we don't get lucky now can always try then!


----------



## jkhanom

Jemskem said:


> Yeh think there were interviews yesterday maybe that's why I haven't heard. Yeh I'm working at the mo. Are you? My friend who lives out there said the schools sometimes advertise later in the year so if we don't get lucky now can always try then!


its so hard to concentrate! What about if you have applied to the schools already? Will we be able to apply again?


----------



## Jemskem

jkhanom said:


> its so hard to concentrate! What about if you have applied to the schools already? Will we be able to apply again?


I would think so? I definitely will anyway can't hurt!


----------



## Oli17

Interview went fine. The Head was really nice and made me feel at ease. He is off to Glasgow to interview more people today and he said it could be a few weeks before they make any decisions (Irish Cailin - is that what he told you too?). Was everyone else told the accommodation would be in Al Waqa'a?? Close to school but far from everything else :-( Think i would be terrified to drive over there - really crazy drivers!!


----------



## Jemskem

Oli17 said:


> Interview went fine. The Head was really nice and made me feel at ease. He is off to Glasgow to interview more people today and he said it could be a few weeks before they make any decisions (Irish Cailin - is that what he told you too?). Was everyone else told the accommodation would be in Al Waqa'a?? Close to school but far from everything else :-( Think i would be terrified to drive over there - really crazy drivers!!


They never told me where the accommodation was but bit gutted if it's out in the sticks :-/ although I'll just be pleased to get offered a place!! They told me it might be a week or so before I hear back but this waiting to hear is killing me!


----------



## jkhanom

morning all job searchers! How are we any other information or feelings about Dubai?


----------



## Irish cailin

Hi guys,

No news yet. Was told at the interview that we wouldn't hear
for two weeks. Have to say the interview was really relaxed 
and we were put at ease straight away. Has anyone heard anything 
back yet?


----------



## Jemskem

Irish cailin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> No news yet. Was told at the interview that we wouldn't hear
> for two weeks. Have to say the interview was really relaxed
> and we were put at ease straight away. Has anyone heard anything
> back yet?


I still haven't heard anything it's killing me! :-/ haha. I can't wait to find out either way just so I don't feel like I'm stuck in limbo! Fingers crossed we find out this week at some point this is my second week now since my interview so hopefully will hear something soon! Will definitely post on here as soon as I hear something. Let me know too as soon as you find out


----------



## MrsOD

stacey26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just registered here as I have received notice that I have an interview in a couple of weeks for a teaching position in Dubai.
> 
> With the teaching conditions dire where I'm from (UK), someone potentially offering me £1.5k a month and an apartment may seem attractive to me.
> 
> What I want to know is, what should I be ensuring they offer to ensure I am not 'ripped off' effectively? I am highly qualified and skilled in my career, just not sure what the package should include.
> 
> Thanks all!


Dear Stacey 

I know you posted the above a while ago but I see now you are living in dubai. I've got an interview next week for a job and wanted to know a bit more about interview questions/ living in dubai etc. 

Thanks
MrsOD


----------



## Angp1

*Hi*

How did everyone get on job wise. Who is starting at Repton 2013-2014?


----------



## Teacher1

Most schools offer medical insurance automatically & 1 flight home per year as well as school fees for 2 dependent children but *Teaching jobs in Dubai are in high demand so it is important not to price yourself out of the market if you are really eager to be here*.


----------



## irishricey

I have a couple of interviews next weeks for a few different schools in Dubai. Could anyone give a heads up on what type of questions they ask?
Is it very informal?

Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Travelinmum

irishricey said:


> I have a couple of interviews next weeks for a few different schools in Dubai. Could anyone give a heads up on what type of questions they ask?
> Is it very informal?
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated


What interviews did you have? Have you any offers of employment yet?


----------



## irishricey

Hi, I have just got an offer of a job this week!


----------



## Travelinmum

irishricey said:


> Hi, I have just got an offer of a job this week!


With who? Lucky you. I am still waiting to here something I am getting worried now.


----------



## irishricey

Got an offer from Repton. Also had an interview with GEMS but nothing from them. Who was your interview with?


----------



## Travelinmum

irishricey said:


> Got an offer from Repton. Also had an interview with GEMS but nothing from them. Who was your interview with?


Wow you got an offer from Repton, what subject? I am still waiting to hear from Repton 😔 and SRS 

Rochelle


----------



## BEST87

irishricey said:


> Got an offer from Repton. Also had an interview with GEMS but nothing from them. Who was your interview with?


Congrats on the job offer. I managed to get one with GEMS Academy Al Khail. What will you be teaching?


----------



## draxselby

irishricey said:


> Hi, I have just got an offer of a job this week!


Hello. I got one for Repton too. To start in September? Have you got any details??? I'm finding it very difficult to get anything concrete.


----------



## sunsar89

I have an interview with Gems coming up, anyone who can give me any pointers about their primary schools or the interview??? Thanks!!


----------



## sam H

Anyone at secondary Gems wellington Al khail??


----------



## Nicola1

Is £3,000 a decent salary a month if accommodation is paid?


----------



## BBmover

If it's a base salary and all other allowances on top then yes it is for teaching. It would also depend on the position and if you are coming alone.


----------



## Nicola1

Nicola1 said:


> Is £3,000 a decent salary a month if accommodation is paid?



I'm going on my own and have been given a 2 bed apartment


----------



## BBmover

Nicola1 said:


> I'm going on my own and have been given a 2 bed apartment


Normally only a one bedroom given for single accommodation.


----------



## Nicola1

They are giving me a 2 bedroom apartment all the single expats get a 2 bedroom apartment with this school. I'm excited about the position.


----------



## BBmover

Sounds promising.....the salary is good so do your homework on the school as well.


----------

